
Oxfam: Men own more wealth than Africa's 326M women - onetimemanytime
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/19/business/oxfam-billionaires/index.html
======
Bostonian
Men such as Bill Gates did not impoverish Africa, and his foundation does
substantial work in Africa, described at
[https://www.gatesfoundation.org/where-we-work/africa-
office](https://www.gatesfoundation.org/where-we-work/africa-office) .

~~~
DriftRegion
That is true. Kudos to Bill for funding a foundation whose mission is based on
the premise that all human lives hold equal value.

How about the rest of the billionaires? Wikidata only contains about 500 of
the Oxfam article's 2000+ billionaires. Including Bill, less than 20 of the
500 Wikidata billionares are listed as philanthropists. Bill may be the only
of the listed billionaires that's documented to be funding work in Africa.

Wikidata query: shorturl.at/cknyW

------
m463
"22" should be added to the subject line.

"Oxfam says 22 men own more wealth than Africa's 326 million women"

